# i'm just learning!!!!!!!!!!!



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

to put up fur. tomarrow me and the old man(DuckP) are gonna make a 2 dayer and he just informed me he's bringing the "cannon". .220 swift improved  .
please send thread and needles to me as i'm gonna need it :lol: :bop:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I got some you can come "learn" on!

Ill even waive my apprentice fee.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

WOW!! thanks :rollin:


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Shoot them in the ear, holeisn't as noticable then.

 Al


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

alleyyooper said:


> Shoot them in the ear, holeisn't as noticable then.
> 
> Al


other than the lack of opposite ear.. haha


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

please skip the thread and just send a few rolls of gorrila tape and a shovel   :laugh: 
i need a new partner that shoots a bit more fur-friendy round oke: 
i actually walked about 15 yards downwind of a coyote thinking it was "right here" cuz i seen fur hanging off'n some weeds  
not a super trip. wednesday the winds were ok and we seen 8-killed 3.i also lost one that was hit on the run at 250-300. don't know where it was hit???. i also missed a "gimme" at 275 across ice. my first legitamite miss with my new rifle. 
today sucked!!!!!. windy and cold. i seen none while calling DuckP seen 4 with no shots. had a great time though.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Pretty tough hunting trip.Nasty NoDak winds and more coyote hunters than I've ever seen.(almost enough to make me wish for snowshoe conditions so the fickle stay home and most roads are closed.Almost.)
Anyway,I have no idea what Bearhunter is rambling on about.On one occasion I was a couple hills away(downwind)from him and I guess he heard a shot.When he got there I told him I had missed.He asked where it was and I pointed to the next hill.He went over there and scrounged around and by coincidence found a coyote that somebody had apparently shot that had a slight hole in it.No idea who and he has no pics to accuse anyone of anything.End of story. :iroll:


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

just got done skinin the other 2.....SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. wee tiny pin-pricks. 
super ****** about last weeks Montana coyotes though :******: :******: :******: . just went to pull them off the stretchers and they ALL slipped :******: . somehow (cat) my cord got unplugged and fan and dehumidifier were not working in my fur room. 
that was a costly move. big,beautifull pales now with handfuls of hair pulling out :******: .Slim the cat may have used up his 9th :sniper:


----------



## lesser (Nov 13, 2008)

xdeno disappointed about educating coyotes and duck disappointed about too many hunters. This is hillarious if you really think about it. Happy Holidays!!


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Lesser,
You're right,its hilarious about my 'hunter' statement.Talk about the wrong use of a noun-or adjective. :rollin:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Lesser, there are a lot of guys out on the country side so they educate a lot more coyotes on a year like this that is open vs a lot of snow. With all the guys running 30 round semi autos doing mag dumps on running coyotes its no wonder how they get a dr. Degree. Its funny. 
Xdeano


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

yeah what the hell.
We need snow to keep the lazy ones in. I was hunting tonight and i could hear rifle shots around the country side. I guess a slow deer season has guys looking for more to shoot.

I bumped into one other guy last year and that was it. This year i have tracks in my spots and my honey holes are dry. Gonna have to dig deep if i am gonna get a good fur check.

That shot in the ear crack had me laughing hard because I was testing loads on skinned dogs. I would lay them out at 100 yrds then put 5 shots in them evenly spaced across the body and one in the head. More often then not it turned their heads into canoes.


----------



## 17rem (Dec 25, 2011)

Maybe if you stayed in Minnesota the winds wouldn't blow so bad and there wouldn't be so many hunters where I have hunted for many, many years.


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

17 rem, you can thank all the awesome shoot em up coyote hunting DVDs for persuading more people to get into the sport. As far as more people hunting in your area, get over it. Eventually the mange will hit hard and the coyotes will be few and far in between so get while the gettin is good.


----------



## 17rem (Dec 25, 2011)

Coyotebuster, you are correct. But the DVD makers aren't hunting my area. Other hunters who watch the DVDs are. We never used to see an out-of-county license plate. I guess I can also thank Foxpro. Mange doesn't cause me as much trouble as people driving 500 miles to educate the coyotes. It is just a sign of the times. I also love it when it gets cold and there is lots of snow. It helps keep people from driving 500 miles on ice covered ND roads. However, then the snowmobiles come out. At least they are locals.
Call me an isolationist and selfish.

And as far as the mange goes, it has come and gone forever in different areas at different times. It will never hurt hunting like DVD wannabees will.

Aren't there any coyotes in Minnesota?


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

.17 rem. new here Huh?? good start
sorry if i'm "educateing" (your coyotes). i try to kill everyone that comes in but i do F--k up ocassionally. 
welcome to the site. can't wait to hear more from you oke:


----------



## 17rem (Dec 25, 2011)

Bearhunter, from what I have read from you in the past I don't worry too much about you. Just a lot of testosterone blowin' in the wind. Besides you can't educate them too much when you can't even spell the word "educating".


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

17 rem, I try just as hard as you to kill all the coyotes I call in and to not educate them but in all honesty we both know that over the coarse of a season a few will be educated. As far as more hunting pressure goes Its only going to get worse, and I hate the thought of it as much as you do but its a reality I guess. I also don't think it helps when guys go online and post up pictures of piles of coyotes, it only takes one guy from lets say Michigan who came up to ND to hunt a tourney to recognize someone in those pictures and remember that he's from lets say Jamestown. What area to do you think bubba and his buddies from MI are going to head for when they want to try and stack up the coyotes? Also, MN coyotes are nice but just not pretty enough for my liking :wink:


----------



## 17rem (Dec 25, 2011)

Coyotebuster, you are correct in everything you say. I was just jerkin' some chains. The Devil made me do it. But the feelings are truly felt. I remember about 8 years ago a young man was bragging how good the coyote hunting was in his neck of the woods. I lived a couple of states away at the time, but I emailed him and told him that I used to live and hunt in his area and if I wanted to I could be sitting in the exact spot he had in his picture if I wanted to drive that far. I cautioned him as I was cautioned in my youth. "Shut up" or some DVD dude will come up there and lease his land for video rights and attract other hunters. Duh, ya think. Just a sign of the times. Fifteen years ago I could bow hunt and hardly ever see another hunter. Now the same area is over run with out-of-state hunters. Not that out-of-state hunters are bad. They just aren't good for the in-state hunters. The internet has hurt probably more than anything. Like I said, I am an isolationist and selfish.


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

I understand 17 rem, If I was in your shoes I would also be a isolationist and selfish as well. But if you were in my shoes you would be an opportunist and will to travel  Good luck hunting the rest of the season, I'm sure you'll be able to shoot at least a few more even though the hunting pressure has increased. Maybe even see you at a tourney or two.


----------



## 17rem (Dec 25, 2011)

Coyotebuster, I don't do tournaments for some of the same reasons we have discussed. Everyone has a tournament. I have nothing to prove to myself and I like to hunt alone. Winning a tournament doesn't make me a better hunter than the next guy. It does introduce you to others of the same interest though. But that is another of the big reasons for the down-grading of the sport. Tournaments every weekend, everywhere. Just call me old and old-fashioned. I like the tournaments that are promoted more for the social aspect than the "I can kill more coyotes than you can" aspect. It is fun to talk calling and rifles and ballistics, etc. I am too old to run around like a dog in heat trying to prove how good of a coyote hunter I am. No offense to those that do. Just not for me and it doesn't improve the sport. But I wish you luck in your hunting. You seem very level-headed and even-tempered. I would love to meet you some day. Best of luck. You sound like a guy I wouldn't mind showing around some of the country I hunt.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

.17 Fem.  my wife say's i don't have enought testosterone and you say i have to much :roll: 
i know few people that hunt tourny's to "prove something". i don't!!. matter of fact i've hunted none this year and really don't plan to. i can see why you hunt alone,you sound like a whiner and most likey don't have many friends.
myself, i've met some GREAT guys hunting tourny's and through sites like this. heading out your way next week for a 5 dayer to do some more "educateing". wish me luck eace:

picture of a real beauty. the one on the left. no sewing on that one :thumb:


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Personally I wish there were more people hunting coyotes in my area. There are two groups who run them with dogs but one of them only does it to listen to the dogs they don't kill them unless a client wants one to mount.

 Al


----------



## 17rem (Dec 25, 2011)

Dang it Bearhunter. There goes the neighborhood again. But as long as you are going, good luck. The one on the left is a little on the dark side though.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

17Rem,
So you came on here to 'jerk some chains' huh?Great.
So 8 years ago when you were in another State did you hunt here?There?
Do you hunt in Montana?
Canada?
Ever bowhunt other States?
Do you know where Bearhunter grew up?Where he hunted for years as a kid?Where his relatives live?
What a joke!


----------



## 17rem (Dec 25, 2011)

duckp, don't know where Bearhunter grew up or where his relatives live. Why don't you enlighten us.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Not my job to enlighten you.That's a task beyond me I'm afraid.
Care to answer my Q's?
With your 1st post being on Christmas and designed to 'jerk chains',I can hardly wait for your Easter spirit to show up.


----------



## 17rem (Dec 25, 2011)

Yes, when I lived in another state I hunted there and I hunted here also. I live in Eastern Montana and grew up here and in Western ND.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks,enough for me. :eyeroll:


----------



## 17rem (Dec 25, 2011)

duckp, you still haven't answered my questions.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Nor do I intend to.To me you're just anonymous testosterone 'blowing in the wind'.


----------



## 17rem (Dec 25, 2011)

Just as I thought. You are a foreigner.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

17 Rem. S.T.F.U!! :wink:


----------



## lesser (Nov 13, 2008)

So you guys really believe there are hunters everywhere because of lack of snow? I am just wondering if you think the good spots are dried up because of any other reasons????????????????


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Lesser,
I don't think the good spots are dried up but if they were,I don't believe its because of just hunters.My only 'complaint' about hunters isn't that they are hunting,but that conditions allow truck/vehicle access where in normal winters access would be limited to those willing to work.
There may well be less coyotes in areas due to mange or other things but no wildlife is hurting,nothing has been forced to concentrate due to weather and therefore nothing,coyotes included is hurting.Last years 'good spots' will hopefully be good again soon with snow and weather.Now you can at times see coyotes,watch them almost 'yawn' at your calls- and not move.
Heck around here,ranchers haven't even 'concentrated' their cattle.They are dispersed all over in cornfields,summer pastures,etc.
That will soon change I suspect.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

lesser said:


> So you guys really believe there are hunters everywhere because of lack of snow? I am just wondering if you think the good spots are dried up because of any other reasons????????????????


Theres more damn people out there with a shiny new foxpros and ARs than you can shake a stick at right now. Ive been dodging "coyote hunters" everywhere in my areas. Saw a group of three just the other weekend, three guys, THREE guys, each and every one carrying a rifle AND shotgun. They must of been packin for b'ar and expecting serious trouble. They were "quite observant" too as they walked by at 100 yards and never spotted me in the relative open as I was walking out of the spot they were walking in to call. (and no, as much as it pains me to say it, they werent 'sota crackers :wink: )

No snow, goings easy.

That and they all think coyotes are the sole reason for the lower deer numbers so they all think they're gonna go out and "do something" about it.

Not saying increased pressure is the whole problem, but its sure as hell not helping.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

17rem said:


> I remember about 8 years ago a young man was bragging how good the coyote hunting was in his neck of the woods. I lived a couple of states away at the time, but I emailed him and told him that I used to live and hunt in his area and if I wanted to I could be sitting in the exact spot he had in his picture if I wanted to drive that far. I cautioned him as I was cautioned in my youth. "Shut up" or some DVD dude will come up there and lease his land for video rights and attract other hunters. Duh, ya think. Just a sign of the times.


Thats a pretty true statement.

Websites like this get an awful lot of traffic. Lots of guys post, but theres a lot more guys that just read, and read, and read. And after a bit, its not to hard to figure out areas. News travels fast these days.

I recall a certain somebody that was doing a lot of "braggin" on a few websites like this. I know a couple guys cautioned him, and it wasnt but a few short years later and he was *****in about the WI plates and MN plates all over in his area.

B'arhunter and xdeano know the story. :wink:


----------



## lesser (Nov 13, 2008)

Ding Ding Ding Ding We have a winner!!!!! The problem is more than that guy trust me.


----------



## coyote-man (Dec 29, 2010)

I've been coyote hunting for years, before it was popular. I enjoy seeing others out hunting. There is plenty to go around. It reminds me of the old lakes I icefish....One guy has a relative that lives in one of the 5 homes on the lake and he thinks he owns the water...educated coyotes happen when we miss too!
Let them hunt, and by the way....I spent 25 years growing up in ND, and now you see my "blue plates" come back to our land to hunt...


----------



## dsweber (Jul 22, 2007)

As you all can see, I do not post on forums. I am the guy that reads, reads, reads. However, after reading this thread, I couldn't help but ask a few questions. First, let me introduce myself. I grew up in North Dakota till about mid high school. My dad's job moved us away. I have lived in places like Ohio, Illinois, Alaska, and now Minnesota due to my job. During the past 25 years of non-residency, I have come back to NoDak to hunt every year, mostly with landowning relatives and friends. I hunt deer, waterfowl, upkland game and predators. I spend thousands each year in OUR state. I have the following questions;

1) Why is it so annoying to you that out of state hunters come and spend their dollars in YOUR state? Seems to me it only helps put money in the state coffers.

2) I continue to hear this entitlement sentitent. Almost as if God put those coyotes out there for you and you only. I get the issue of knuckle heads that come to the state and act like idiots, but why is everybody from outside of ND "tresspassing" on your entitelment. Where does that come from?

3) If somone wants to spout off about their good fortune and give up their honey holes, why should that matter to the rest of us? My point here is that we are of the same cloth....outsdoorsmen (women). We are supposed to be ingratiating the next generation to continue the tradition. I continue to see folks talking down to beginners and newbies, trashing others who want to enjoy their rights as a citizen, and brazenly talking crap while in front of a computer (tough guys).

I say we embrace the outdoor spirit and quit with the entitlement issues. Besides, we got enough issues elsewhere.

What say you?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

dsweber said:


> As you all can see, I do not post on forums. I am the guy that reads, reads, reads. However, after reading this thread, I couldn't help but ask a few questions. First, let me introduce myself. I grew up in North Dakota till about mid high school. My dad's job moved us away. I have lived in places like Ohio, Illinois, Alaska, and now Minnesota due to my job. During the past 25 years of non-residency, I have come back to NoDak to hunt every year, mostly with landowning relatives and friends. I hunt deer, waterfowl, upkland game and predators. I spend thousands each year in OUR state. I have the following questions;
> 
> 1) Why is it so annoying to you that out of state hunters come and spend their dollars in YOUR state? Seems to me it only helps put money in the state coffers.
> 
> ...


1) Your $25 non-resident license is hardly filling the state coffers.
2) Go to church, god DID put the coyotes there for me and me alone.
3) Im tough, wanna fight about it?

I have a question.....why do you sota boys always wear your heart on your sleeves?

******Disclaimer*******
THIS WAS A SARCASTIC POST AND IF YOU DONT LIKE IT, WELL GO SUCK AN EGG :wink:


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

Well spoken I stand corrected


----------



## 4JAKE (Jul 13, 2008)

dsweber,
Well said!


----------



## lesser (Nov 13, 2008)

weber

I could be wrong, but it seems that you are the one that thinks you are intitled to everything for a couple hundred bucks. I could'nt care less, but I do feel for the ND reidents and keep an open mind about the subject. :beer:


----------



## dsweber (Jul 22, 2007)

Barejack,

I laughed at loud at your reply. That was good! I appreciate your humor. Where do you keep your coyotes penned up at?

Lesser,

Not sure what premise you used to come to your conclusion. Funny math also.

Here goes........I am not trying to drum up another debate about resident vs. non-resident hunters. I just wanted to point out that YOUR state actually pays money to advertise tourism/hunting in North Dakota. What this tells me is that NR hunters do in fact pay more than $25 or a couple hundred to enjoy the state. Things like gas, food, lodging, gear all get purchased and get taxed. I think it is hard to deny that these monies add up a bit for the state and its residents. I think there are a few studies on that.

However, that is not my main point. I understand that there have been the jerks who come and act inapporpriately. Of course, those deficient behaviors are not exclusive to NR's. The main thing I was trying to point out is that there are many out there that would love to pit resident against non-resident, rifle hunters vs. archers, old veterans vs. newbies, etc. I, for one, would like to see my family (yes, all of them still live in ND), be able to enjoy hunting for generations to come and not allow the anti's to incite little clashes. They love it when we fight over resources that we believe are for our use only.........I know Barejack has his own herd of dogs

At any rate, you guys have a great day. I am going to go look at a new truck at the delaership in Fargo!

Good luck with your hunting and have a great holiday season!


----------

